# American charging $8 for blankets



## jehb2 (Feb 8, 2010)

American Airlines will start charging $8 for a pilow and blanket set. You get keep it and they're throwing in  a $10 off coupon for a $30 purchase at bed bath and beyond. 

Uggghhhhhhh!


----------



## winger (Feb 9, 2010)

I will just bring my own gray, wool United banket  and pollow from home.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 9, 2010)

We fly AA in 2 weeks.  I would have never even considered paying a fee for the pillow / blanket, but that sounds like a decent deal and even if I don't get it, I'm sure my wife (who never turns down a coupon) will think that is a bargain.  Seriously!!


----------



## Kay H (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess if it is a brand new blanket and pillow (as in NEVER used) it might be a bargain but I take my own wrap and I know who used it before me.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2010)

Kay H said:


> I guess if it is a brand new blanket and pillow (as in NEVER used) it might be a bargain but I take my own wrap and I know who used it before me.



Since it says you take it with you after purchase, I would certainly hope they were new.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Since it says you take it with you after purchase, I would certainly hope they were new.



The flight crew gets to check 'em out for nap-time, first. 
Frankly, I wish the'd abolish the things (many have). Just give us stasis-chambers instead.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 9, 2010)

jehb2 said:


> $10 off coupon for a $30 purchase at bed bath and beyond.



I have several stacks of these, that I just keep from all the mailings I receive from BB&B. I can't believe they're worth much, since they send them out weekly... Cheap and good marketing twist to a silly surcharge, though.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 9, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Just give us stasis-chambers instead.



Now that would truly be going first class! Blink, and you're there!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 9, 2010)

*pillows and blankets*

I think most frequent flyers bring their own if they are the kind of traveler that uses them.  There are several companies that make light weight yet warm blankets and pillows that are easily compacted.  Personally, I only use them when I am wearing shorts to a warm weather destination and then I bring my own.

I think only an infrequent traveler would use them anyway!  There was a thread on flyer talk that discussed their use and what many of the road warriors had seen done to those blankets and pillows.  The thread included blankets that had been used as to blow one's nose on, blankets vomitted into etc.  I see no problem with bringing your own since I'd never use one of theirs-just like I wouldn't pick up a used candy bar off the street and eat it.  Then again I always take disinfecting wipes to wipe down the common areas-for god's sake it is a public seat.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 9, 2010)

Decisions like this only add to the amount of carry on luggage brought onboard and people standing up to get them when the seat belt sign is lit. Where on an 8 hour flight with American for our next flight. Boy I'm so happy I'll have to pay $16 if we want a blanket and pillow. Maybe I should invest in a couple of snuggies that can be worn onto the plane and then don't count as a carry on.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 9, 2010)

What's next?  $1 tokens for the rest room?  Flying is by far the worst part of getting to and from Hawaii.

Sterling


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 9, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> What's next?  $1 tokens for the rest room?  Flying is by far the worst part of getting to and from Hawaii.
> 
> Sterling



Very funny, but it's all going to a la carte pricing.  Remember the standard spiel you hear shortly after take-off that goes over the safety features of the aircraft?  I can imagine them saying:  "If there is a loss of cabin pressure, an oxygen mask will drop from the overhead compartment.  Please insert $1 if you wish to start the flow of oxygen."


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 9, 2010)

How about $1.00 for printing a boarding pass and $1.00 for using the gangway
... and a jar in which to leave tips to the flight crew.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought a small travel blanket not to long ago.  It rolls up very small and I know exactly who else has been using it.    I get grossed out whenever I think about sharing those airplane blankets and pillows.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 10, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I think most frequent flyers bring their own if they are the kind of traveler that uses them.  There are several companies that make light weight yet warm blankets and pillows that are easily compacted.  Personally, I only use them when I am wearing shorts to a warm weather destination and then I bring my own.
> 
> I think only an infrequent traveler would use them anyway!  There was a thread on flyer talk that discussed their use and what many of the road warriors had seen done to those blankets and pillows.  The thread included blankets that had been used as to blow one's nose on, blankets vomitted into etc.  I see no problem with bringing your own since I'd never use one of theirs-just like I wouldn't pick up a used candy bar off the street and eat it.  Then again I always take disinfecting wipes to wipe down the common areas-for god's sake it is a public seat.



After reading on FlyerTalk about blankets and the fact that most airlines only infrequently laundered them, I have not used airline blankets.  I thnk AA selling new ones at this reasonable price is a much better option for those who want them.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 10, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> What's next?  $1 tokens for the rest room?  Flying is by far the worst part of getting to and from Hawaii.
> 
> Sterling



RyanAir seriously proposed pay toilets on its aircraft, but my guess is that the king of junk fees, Delta, will the first to actually do it.  Ryanair has the problem of flying between two many places that use different currencies.  What if someone really had to go, and the door was set up for € coins, but all he had on him were Swiss francs, Danish kronor, Polish zloty, or some other currency?


----------



## yoohoo (Feb 10, 2010)

I am waiting for the airlines to start charging for sheets of toilet paper.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 10, 2010)

I am sure AA did this because just Delta bought Northwest. 

Cheers


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 19, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> After reading on FlyerTalk about blankets and the fact that most airlines only infrequently laundered them, I have not used airline blankets.  I thnk AA selling new ones at this reasonable price is a much better option for those who want them.



Do you know what is less than "infrequently"?  "Never".  That is how often blankets get laundered in hotels.  And someone blowing their nose on it might be the least of your concerns!


----------



## Patri (Feb 19, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Do you know what is less than "infrequently"?  "Never".  That is how often blankets get laundered in hotels.  And someone blowing their nose on it might be the least of your concerns!



Which brings to mind, how often are blankets and bedspreads in timeshares actually washed?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally, I like the ideal of purchasing the blanket and pillow set.

Next question can you take these items on another flight or airlines that is  not AA?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 19, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Next question can you take these items on another flight or airlines that is  not AA?


Why would you think you _couldn't _bring them on another airline?  

Kurt


----------



## Hoc (Feb 20, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Since it says you take it with you after purchase, I would certainly hope they were new.



My guess is that they will take their entire current inventory of ratty old blankets and pillows, wash them, then make a nice profit by selling them for $8 each set.  Eventually, they'll run out, and they'll start selling the used ones from First Class from that point forward.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 20, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Why would you think you _couldn't _bring them on another airline?
> 
> Kurt



At one point, the airlines tried to prevent you from using your own headsets, requiring you to buy theirs instead.  They have since given up on that.


----------

